# Brother BAS 416 (Bobbin type help)



## rhys9918 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi all,
Just taken delivery of an old embroidery machine, all looks to work ok but it only came with 2 bobbin holders. I have a winder, but was looking to buy some more.

Could anyone tell me what size bobbins it takes? Ive done some googling and I THINK its a type M, hope someone can confirm this please


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Brother commercial embroidery machines all use type "M" bobbins. Go to Buy Brother Printers Online | Labelers | Fax Machines | Supplies and source these. They also sell aluminium empty bobbins"M"


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, it's the big ole M. 

Do yourself a favor and don't fool with the winder. I fiddled and fiddled with subpar bobbins and my machine ran horribly.

I got some magnaglide bobbins and it's been great ever since. Seriously a night and day difference. Also, if you're having trouble with thread breaks try some premium German thread and it should help.


----------



## rhys9918 (Dec 21, 2009)

Cheers guys. I had heard of the magna glide bobbins, so now I know which size I can get a box full


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

I think you can get these from 'Marathon Threads' in texas. Ask for Billy
he's a great guy.


----------



## rhys9918 (Dec 21, 2009)

Just another quick one guys. What type needles are they? Looking to get a load of spares in for when I get going with it all.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

DBXK5 needles which is what all the real commercial machines run for the most part. Check out sewingmachine.com for great prices. They have a store in Atlanta. It's not some huge entity and they ship all your stuff out of that little location. But great prices. I really can't stand their website which is funny because of their name, but they are great people to work with even if you can't figure out the website and just want to call.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

drdoct said:


> DBXK5 needles which is what all the real commercial machines run for the most part.


For most items a 75/11 needle should do you, You could also get the 65/9 for using with smaller text.


----------

